# Dear me. I'm as nervous as



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

a long-tailed cat in a roomful of rocking chairs...just thinking about going to Kroger tomorrow and talking to the manager. I haven't looked for a job in a long, long time.

Does my hair look okay? Are my glasses clean? What should I say? What shouldn't I say?


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2014)

Good luck Georgia.  I'm sure you'll say all the right things.

Be sure to know what's in every aisle in the whole store.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2014)

Georgia I have no idea what Kroger is, but I presume it's a store of some kind. I wish you the very best of luck with your job search !!


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Good luck Georgia....you will be fine!
remember your skills....communication, organisation, etc etc..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

Falcon, _every_ aisle? Wut wo!

Hollydolly, Kroger is a supermarket. I want a job there. I really, really want a job there. I'm trying to think of a reason why they'd want to hire me so I can tell them!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 11, 2014)

Georgia, all of what viv jen said above and don't forget to add that not only are you a team player but you're perfectly capable of working on your own using your own initiative..you'll be fine I'm sure.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

Communication...check
Organization...check

What else?


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Polite, listening skills, can work on your own or as part of a team..flexible hours if necessary...weekend working? If you don't mind..you can count, (I hope) and read...that all helps too!


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 11, 2014)

Honest, trustworthy....(references if necessary)....own transport? (for shifts if you don't mind them) be positive!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm as honest as the day is long...my clients will testify to that. Heck, I have one who gave me the combination to his kitchen safe so that I can pay myself before I leave. The others either leave a signed check for me to complete or leave cash in different denominations so that I can pay myself.

Trustworthy? You bet. They often leave their jewelry out! And they trust me with their dogs. 

Reliable? I'm as dependable as church on Sunday!

Transpo? Yup.

Shifts/Holidays/Weekends? Yup. Covered that on the application.

I can read, write and cipher. Well...a little light on the ciphering


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 11, 2014)

Son-In-Law has worked for Kroger for 25 years.  He began carrying groceries out while in high school.  Got a dual degree from a State college.  Kroger kept him on and treated him pretty well.  His first 15 years, or so, were with Dillon's.  Dillon's was purchased by Kroger.  So, his full tenure all counts towards his retirement.

Good luck with your interview!!!  The biggest secret to a job inteview is to make a point of putting on brand new underwear the morning of the interview.  Whenever you begin to get nervous or the interviewee asks a question that catches you off guard, remember you put on clean underwear for the interview.  That pure ridiculous thought will break your tension and put a smile on your face.  The interviewee will never know why you were so relaxed and did not freeze up when he/she posed questions.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

No _new_ unders, but clean I can do! 

Grumpy, I don't actually have an interview. I applied online last Friday night and am going to just sashay on in the door tomorrow morning, hoping that the manager will be there. If he/she isn't, I'll talk to whoever is next in the pecking order. They see my smiling face in their store often...a couple of times a week...so maybe that will help.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 11, 2014)

What Vivjen said.  Make sure, if asked questions about your bad qualities, your negatives sound like positives when answering , i.e., I can be pretty hard on myself if I don't accomplish all task I set out to do....I have little patience for people that don't pull their weight.  Over all, keep things positive.

Good luck, hope you land the job and that it lives up to your expectations.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2014)

And, BTW,  keep us up to date.......(Did you get the job ?)


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm sure there are good things in store for you!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2014)

Good luck! What's the outcome? ... hoping for you!


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 11, 2014)

Just wishing you lots of luck! It sounds like you're a good ''people person'' from dealing with your clients and seeing all their different ways, and would be calm under pressure!


----------



## Raven (Sep 11, 2014)

Good luck Georgia.  I hope you get a job you really like.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanx, boys and girls. I plan on going over there around 10ish, after the rush of early-morning shoppers but before people start rolling in to buy their lunch at the deli. I guess that means y'all will have to put up with me tomorrow morning, too because I'll be as jumpy as a frog on the freeway with a busted hopper!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2014)

Good Luck Georgia!   ....do report back..    I'm thinking about doing the same thing.  I've got a Kroger in the neighborhood and am giving it some thought.
I haven't worked for several years now, so the rust has built up more on me..


----------



## Ina (Sep 11, 2014)

Bonnie Glad to see you back. I was getting worried about you, and I missed your input. I hope all is well. :wave:


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks Ina ... all is well.  It's nice to be missed. (Check your inbox)


----------



## grannyjo (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't forget to smile.  I've found that some people become so nervous that it is one thing they do forget to do.  Try to feel relaxed - they're just another human who is seeing you.  A real and genuine smile goes a long way.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2014)

Okay. Smile. I can do that. Feel relaxed. Um. I'll give it my best shot. Relaxed. Oh, and Grumpy said new unders...I can only do clean unders so that'll have to be good enough

Bonnie, go ahead...I read just the other day that Kroger is adding 20,000 employees this year. You saw that right...20,000. No reason why we can't be two of them.

The worst that can happen is that they say no. That means our odds are 50/50.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Bonnie, go ahead...I read just the other day that Kroger is adding 20,000 employees this year. You saw that right...20,000. No reason why we can't be two of them.
> 
> The worst that can happen is that they say no. That means our odds are 50/50.



You are so right. .. all it takes is a little GUMPTION ... and a need to keep moving forward. .. need to do it! 

All my best to you today Georgia ..


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 12, 2014)

Now I'm talking myself out of it. I looked online, and according to their website, there are no hourly jobs available anywhere close to me 

Okay. I'll comb my hair and go over there. I need to get gas anyway and have enough Kroger points to get it for 30 cents a gallon cheaper.

(I might add that I don't take rejection well.)


----------



## littleowl (Sep 12, 2014)

The very best of luck to you.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 12, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Now I'm talking myself out of it. I looked online, and according to their website, there are no hourly jobs available anywhere close to me
> 
> Okay. I'll comb my hair and go over there. I need to get gas anyway and have enough Kroger points to get it for 30 cents a gallon cheaper.
> 
> ...




Just do it, (Michael Jordan failed more times than he succeeded, but when he succeeded, well you know,) get it over with, if the position you see isn't open today, it may open up tomorrow and you'll be ahead of the game. I don't know many that take rejection well even those that claim otherwise.  No one likes to feel unwanted, but the real failures are those that don't even try.  Again, just do it, at least you'll know you made the effort and you can scratch that off your list and move on to the next.

Again best of luck.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 12, 2014)

Okay. I went. Talked with the front end manager and she confirmed what I learned online...there aren't any jobs available in that store, but she asked me to spell my name because she was going to pull up my application on her computer. She told me to ask _every time _I'm in the store because while they might not have a job right now, they might have one as soon as the end of the day or tomorrow morning or whenever but there's no way to know when somebody will resign.

I also went across the road to the other supermarket. They have a terminal in the store just for applicants, but there was somebody using it, and it looked like he was pretty well planted there. I'll go back early in the morning tomorrow when I know the terminal will be available...who'd get up early on a Saturday morning to apply for a job? Not too many, I think.

I'm also going to have a look at Home Depot's website and apply online with them, too. Heck, it doesn't cost anything...

The reason it took me so long to post is because DS called asking if I'd come down today instead of tomorrow. Just got home a little bit ago...grateful to have missed the rush hour traffic on the interstate and the schoolbuses that tie up the traffic starting around 330-4. Whew. And it was a hot darned drive, lemme tell ya. As soon as I get rich, I'm going to have the air conditioner in the car repaired!


----------



## Ina (Sep 12, 2014)

Georgia, You'll make it, and probably with the manager that told you to keep in touch, especially if you remind her every other day. You'll stick in her mind. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 12, 2014)

One step forward Georgia....good on you!


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 12, 2014)

Good news to hear that the mgr looked at your application, and encouraged you to keep asking! Having gotten that far, sure hope the nerves are better!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 12, 2014)

I think it will open up for you, Georgia ! The manager asked about you, and pulled up your application, so that is a good sign. Many times, a company has an employee that they would like to let go IF they find a better prospect. That she told you something could open up any time, kind of says that this might be what is happening. 

Ask EVERY time you go in, even if it is just a quick wave, smile, and "anything yet?" conversation. 
One place I used to work hired the person that asked about the job the most times. He believed that this person really wanted to work there, and he was usually right. (that was actually how I got MY job there. I couldn't type for beans, but I kept coming in and asking if there were any openings yet.)

Many times, people are just filling out applications because they have to do it for unemployment compensation. We had guys in cut-offs and flip-flops coming in applying for the assistant manager position !  
They weren't interested in being hired, but had to make so many applications each week for unemployment benefits to keep coming.

Sometimes, a company isn't sure whether you really want to work there, so keep asking.


----------

